# I've Had It!!!!



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

Last night was the last straw. The girls (not sure which one) have been having problems with holding it all night. One of them has peed, pooped or puked in my bed about 10-12 times since September. The puking is gross but I wasn't made about it because they had drank water too fast and then puked it up. 

What is really torking me off is the peeing and pooping in bed. I take them out to potty when I get home at 5PM. I feed them around 6-7PM (usually its 6PM). The water is down all the time but they very seldom will drink anything after 7PM (they are too busy playing or sleeping on the couch with me). I take them out again after they eat and then again before we go to bed. They will usually wake me up sometime between 6AM and 7AM (when the alarm goes off) to go outside to potty. If I don't get up right away they will sometimes pee/poop on the bed. At first I was mad at them but got over it pretty quick because they did try to tell me. Sometimes they don't tell me they need to go out and just go on the bed. 

My bedding is getting washed so much now that it's going to start falling apart if this keeps up. I just washed the comforter that is on my bed over the weekend (they had peed on it 3 weeks ago and I put it in a garbage bag until I could wash it at my mom's). It has only been back on the bed 3 nights and i have to wash it again!!!. I have to pay $2.50 a load ($1.25 for the washer and $1.25 for the dryer). I now have to wash the comforter, electric blanket, sheets, and mattress pad. That is 2 loads of wash! 

I think I'm going to have to have the girls go back to sleeping in their crate. At least for a few months.

EDIT: Forgot to mention I even washed the comforter in Nature's Miracle this last time thinking that might have been the problem.


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

Sorry about this happening...do you think maybe the scent has gotten through to the mattress and they keep smelling that?


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

OH gosh.... that's the worst!!! I would make sure that all areas where there has been pee and poop have some sort of anti- pee/poop product on them to get the smell out. Just washing won't get the smell out, I don't believe.

Yep, I think I'd try having them sleep in their crates. That way you can see if they do the same thing in the crates... and maybe you can then see which one is doing it.

I totally feel for ya... that is just an awful thing to have to deal with.....


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> Sorry about this happening...do you think maybe the scent has gotten through to the mattress and they keep smelling that?[/B]


I don't think so but I have a little nature's miracle left at home and will try to spray it on the bed at lunch. It has only soaked through to the mattress twice. If that's the problem I'm going to be really torked. The mattress is less than 2 years old.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=124803
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, gosh...







if it soaked through to the mattress I would think that they can still smell it. I would pour Nature's Miracle or similar product on the matress and hope that it soaks in... A dog's sense of smell is just so intense...


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> OH gosh.... that's the worst!!! I would make sure that all areas where there has been pee and poop have some sort of anti- pee/poop product on them to get the smell out. Just washing won't get the smell out, I don't believe.
> 
> Yep, I think I'd try having them sleep in their crates. That way you can see if they do the same thing in the crates... and maybe you can then see which one is doing it.
> 
> ...


when I washed the comforter last I added about 1/2 cup of nature's miracle the water. Would that be enough? Anyone know of another way to get it out of the stuff? I noticed nature's miracle has some laundry detergent know. Does that work? I'm getting desperate here. I love having them sleep with me but this is ridiculous. One time I turned over in bed and my foot landed in poop! That sure woke me up. I'm too the point I'm afraid to put my duvet back on the bed. Its a $100 white Egyptian cotton duvet. I've already had to wash it too much. I don't have any place to hang it up to dry at my apartment so I have to put it in the dryer and it has shrank a little.


----------



## bklynlatina (Nov 16, 2005)

WOW I WOULD BE ANNOYED AS WELL.









I had made the choice long before I even got Chulita that she would not sleep in my bed...for ONE my husband would NEVER go for it and 2, I was worried about exactly what your problem is right now and maybe even soffocating her. 

Do you really care if they no longer sleep with you and maybe just sleep in thier own little bed in your room?????


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=124806
> 
> 
> 
> ...


$hit! The times that happened I sprayed the heck out of it with a cleaning product (nature's miracle or something similar). If I have to pour anything on it I will have to wait until friday morning. My holiday party is that night and we are all staying at a hotel. So that will give it like 48 hours to dry. Otherwise it might not be dry my the night time and I wouldn't have anywhere to sleep. My couch is only a loveseat so I can stretch out on it. I guess I could sleep on the blow up bed I have. Hmm? I will have to think about that.



> WOW I WOULD BE ANNOYED AS WELL.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I really like having them sleep with me but I think I like not having pee and poop in my bed more. LOL


----------



## Holliberry (Feb 5, 2005)

Kristi, I was totally here with you about 2-3 months ago. If it makes you feel any better, Phoebe did grow out of it finally. We are thrilled. She finally learned to wake up my BF







But she is getting even better now sleeping longer. I'd put money its Nikki







What we learned after a few midnight washes is to just put the old cheap comforter on the bed, and that would soak up everything so small pees didnt get through to the sheets, and yes I was washing that every couple of days, rotating it with another ugly old cheap comforter. I did just put natures miracle on the spot and do the wash, but I honestly dont think it was the scent, I just think she has to go, and doesnt want to wake you or know how to yet. I could be wrong but I was there and we didnt go back to the crate we just lived through it. You said electric blanket- I'd be afraid they could get a wire wet and get zapped, but then again I'm paranoid about electricity. 

Anyway I know how you feel - Good luck!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=124804
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Whenever I want to get urine smell out of fabric I soak it first in Petzyme (similar to Nature's Miracle") I saturate the stains and leave it in for a while and then I wash it.


----------



## bklynlatina (Nov 16, 2005)

> You might want to get one of those vinyl mattress covers. At least if there is another accident, it won't go thru to the mattress and if it already has, might block the scent to them. Other than that, may just have to start over reinforcing potty training . I forget, how old are they?
> 
> Cassie was well over a year before I allowed her on the bed. The first night I closed the door to the bathroom off my bedroom and my bedroom door thinking I would wake if she needed to go pee. I didn't trust her to be roaming around the house at nite (she was still confined to the kitchen when I wasn't home and at nite). She showed me, she just got off the bed without my knowing and peed in front of the door. That was totally my fault. After I left started leaving the door open, she would go into the kitchen to pee in her litterbox and come right back.
> 
> ...




I think getting the vinyl is an EXCELLENT idea.







I just purchased one at Walmart for my son not too long ago when I took him off pull ups and started to train him to sleep like a BIG BOY...LOL. 

I let Chulita hang out on my bed with me as well while I watch T.V. she even fall asleep....SO CUTE. But when it's time for me to go to bed....it's back to her little travel crate.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=124808
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OK I will try that. My problem is by the time I get home the spot will probably be dry and i won't be able to find it. LOL! 

Here is what I'm going to do. Spray the heck out of my mattress on friday. Pick up a vinyl mattress cover to protect my bed from future accidents. Wash the bedding in Nature's Miracle, Petzyme or Oxy Clean.

Anything else?


----------



## bklynlatina (Nov 16, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=124813
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Whenever I want to get urine smell out of fabric I soak it first in Petzyme (similar to Nature's Miracle") I saturate the stains and leave it in for a while and then I wash it.
[/B][/QUOTE]
OK I will try that. My problem is by the time I get home the spot will probably be dry and i won't be able to find it. LOL! 

Here is what I'm going to do. Spray the heck out of my mattress on friday. Pick up a vinyl mattress cover to protect my bed from future accidents. Wash the bedding in Nature's Miracle, Petzyme or Oxy Clean.

Anything else?
[/B][/QUOTE]


LOL!! Boy do you sound like your fed up...LOL 

I think that's a good start. Espcieally the vinyl cover...and I use Oxy Clean myself on all my white clothes. LOOOOOOOVE ME some Oxy Clean I buy it buy the bucket at Bed Bath and Beyond and refuse to wash my white clothes without it. LOL. I would use the Nature's Miracle Laundry Det and sprinkle in some Oxy Clean in the washing machine while it's still filling up with water so it mixes up good and the Oxy Clean dissolves.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=124818
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OK I will try that. My problem is by the time I get home the spot will probably be dry and i won't be able to find it. LOL! 

Here is what I'm going to do. Spray the heck out of my mattress on friday. Pick up a vinyl mattress cover to protect my bed from future accidents. Wash the bedding in Nature's Miracle, Petzyme or Oxy Clean.

Anything else?
[/B][/QUOTE]


LOL!! Boy do you sound like your fed up...LOL 

I think that's a good start. Espcieally the vinyl cover...and I use Oxy Clean myself on all my white clothes. LOOOOOOOVE ME some Oxy Clean I buy it buy the bucket at Bed Bath and Beyond and refuse to wash my white clothes without it. LOL. I would use the Nature's Miracle Laundry Det and sprinkle in some Oxy Clean in the washing machine while it's still filling up with water so it mixes up good and the Oxy Clean dissolves.








[/B][/QUOTE]
I think I might throw all the bedding that they peed on in some garbage bags and take it home with me at Christmas and wash it at my mom's. I have a tendancy to shove everything I can into the washing machines here since I have to pay for it. LOL Want to make sure I get my money's worth. I know my mom has some oxy clean at home too. Can you use that on colored items?


----------



## bklynlatina (Nov 16, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=124823
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Whenever I want to get urine smell out of fabric I soak it first in Petzyme (similar to Nature's Miracle") I saturate the stains and leave it in for a while and then I wash it.
[/B][/QUOTE]
OK I will try that. My problem is by the time I get home the spot will probably be dry and i won't be able to find it. LOL! 

Here is what I'm going to do. Spray the heck out of my mattress on friday. Pick up a vinyl mattress cover to protect my bed from future accidents. Wash the bedding in Nature's Miracle, Petzyme or Oxy Clean.

Anything else?
[/B][/QUOTE]


LOL!! Boy do you sound like your fed up...LOL 

I think that's a good start. Espcieally the vinyl cover...and I use Oxy Clean myself on all my white clothes. LOOOOOOOVE ME some Oxy Clean I buy it buy the bucket at Bed Bath and Beyond and refuse to wash my white clothes without it. LOL. I would use the Nature's Miracle Laundry Det and sprinkle in some Oxy Clean in the washing machine while it's still filling up with water so it mixes up good and the Oxy Clean dissolves.








[/B][/QUOTE]
I think I might throw all the bedding that they peed on in some garbage bags and take it home with me at Christmas and wash it at my mom's. I have a tendancy to shove everything I can into the washing machines here since I have to pay for it. LOL Want to make sure I get my money's worth. I know my mom has some oxy clean at home too. Can you use that on colored items?
[/B][/QUOTE]


YOU R SO FUNNY with the washing machine!!!

Every once in a while I will sprinkle some Oxy Clean on my color clothes. But nothing that is REALLY DARK like Black, or dark tinted jeans. It says it's safe on colors but I just don't feel like taking a chance with the colored clothes. Whatever you do is...let a little water fill up in the machine FIRST then sprinkle in the Oxy Clean that way by the time the machine fills up the Oxy Clean has dissolved some what. Can you tell I'm big on doing laundry...LOL


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

I know that I used vinegar when Paris had accidents on the floor. I don't know if you could spray your mattress with a mixture of vinegar & Nature's Miracle or not. Good luck in whatever you do.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I bet Lexi learned this "neat trick" from Nikki since she was pottied trained before, wasn't she? It certainly is true that dogs, like kids, pick up bad habits from each other more often than the good habits!

My neighbor's little Shih Tsu did that as a puppy. If they overslept, she didn't bother to wake them up, just peed on the bed!

I don't blame you for being upset! I am a fanatic about clean sheets and bedding. My Siamese Holly used to throw up about once a year and it was always in the bed and usually right after I just washed everything!

If I were you, I'd get one of those stinkfinder blacklights to scan your mattress for pee stains, then treat with Oxy Clean. I'd probably also get a carpet steamer and steam clean the thing, then spray it with vinegar and water.

Another suggestion is a waterproof crib pad to protect the mattress. Lady wets herself when she has a seizure so I put one on my mattress just in case. I'd put it over the plastic cover since they are washable.

I'd also kick those girls outta my bed!


----------



## Maltese Adora-Belle (Jan 23, 2005)

I feel for you. It is exasperating to say the least. I don't know how big your bed is, but in my case I have two twins together sort of like a king size that way. When Belle was doing this it drove me nuts too. I went to a hospital supply store, got a rubberized flannel sheet and then on top of that I put a fleccy blanket for Belle to lay on. She has had a couple of accidents since but seems she is outgrowing it. 15 mos old. I have a book "The Queen Cleans Everything" and it said to soak the items in hot water for 1 hour; then wash with oxi clean and the appropriate bleach & I also used white vinegar. I was afraid of shrinkage but it didn't happen but I was only washing the fleece blanket and flannel rubberized sheet that way. Just thought I'd give you my experience with this problem. Good luck, I love having Belle sleep with me but still put her in her crate on occasion so she doesn't get the idea that she has to sleep with me.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> I bet Lexi learned this "neat trick" from Nikki since she was pottied trained before, wasn't she? It certainly is true that dogs, like kids, pick up bad habits from each other more often than the good habits!
> 
> My neighbor's little Shih Tsu did that as a puppy. If they overslept, she didn't bother to wake them up, just peed on the bed!
> 
> ...


Yeah Lexi was about 85% potty trained when I got Nikki. We had the peeing pretty much under control. She would only have a peeing accident maybe once ever month or two. The pooping was the part she still had accidents with. Still does.


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

I use Oxy Clean on all my laundry even my colors. We have very hard water so this helps get the stains out.
Regarding your puppies I would get the water proof cover for your bed. I have one for each futon in our home because they are brand new and that were the family children sleep when they come over. This way i won't be mad if accidents happen.. 

This happened to me twice with my first Maltese missy and I lived in an apartment at the time. she #2 the first time and # 1 the second time. With a big king size comforter that would take hours to dry ... I had to dry it in the dryer... and then still hang it over my coffee table for a week to dry out. .Yep missy was never to enter the bed room again. I could leave the bed room door open and walk in and she would just stop at the bed room door because she know it was off limits to her unless I said come in to her.

Missy even did it once when my girl friend was watching her for me.. I told her not bring her in the bedroom . Well my friend wanted to study on the bed.. and study she did ... how to wash a king size comforter in a regular size dryer. You should have seen my friends face when I got home.









Before you bag up those sheet I suggest you hand spot out the accidents first.. If you wait that long to wash it you will never get the scent out.

You have way more patience then me. That's for sure...


----------



## wizzyb (May 24, 2005)

I totally understand your frustrations! Codi used to pee on the bed all the time! I was washing sheets like crazy! I would just switch between the two and there was one day when I swear washed them 4 or 5 times! I was going nuts! Plus, he would pee on the new set, then he'd pee on the comforter, then he'd pee just on the bed! I got to the point where there was just a sheet on my bed! Cuz it was easier to clean up (Luckily it was summer time, but we have good weather all year round so it would've been ok) but it was getting insane. Dad suggested to put a plastic covering over my bed, but I never did that. I would soak my bed with Nature's Miracle, and wash the sheets in very hot water (they're old, and now that he's potty trained, new ones) ... but even that wouldn't stop him. At one point, I did what every book tells you not to do (and I've read plenty) but I put his nose where he peed and told him a stern no and he stopped. He hasn't peed on the bed once since that time. I've been able to flip the mattress over, and no problems. So I know its not the best advice, but it's what worked for me. He now lets me know when he has to go potty... regardless of if he's on the bed, or on the floor. In the mornings, if I'm not awake and he has to go, he'll lick my hand until I get up ... but even that doesn't happen very often. He'll hold it all night until I wake up. 

Now hopefully this will continue even with the bad influence of the two new Lhasa puppies ... lol

Hope it helps and wish you all the patience in the world because I know exactly what a frustration it is. And I hope nobody thinks less of me, but I wasn't rough, just stern. 

Good luck!!


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

> Last night was the last straw. The girls (not sure which one) have been having problems with holding it all night. One of them has peed, pooped or puked in my bed about 10-12 times since September. The puking is gross but I wasn't made about it because they had drank water too fast and then puked it up.
> 
> What is really torking me off is the peeing and pooping in bed. I take them out to potty when I get home at 5PM. I feed them around 6-7PM (usually its 6PM). The water is down all the time but they very seldom will drink anything after 7PM (they are too busy playing or sleeping on the couch with me). I take them out again after they eat and then again before we go to bed. They will usually wake me up sometime between 6AM and 7AM (when the alarm goes off) to go outside to potty. If I don't get up right away they will sometimes pee/poop on the bed. At first I was mad at them but got over it pretty quick because they did try to tell me. Sometimes they don't tell me they need to go out and just go on the bed.
> 
> ...


Those little stinkers....but they are too cute to stay made at, aren't they? I highly recommend the cabana as a means to eliminate the night time peeing and pooping episodes. Do they sleep together? If so, will they share a cabana (crate)? I wish you luck and lighter laundry loads!


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

Last night I got out my black light and carefully went over my mattress. I didn't pick up any pee spots. I will still spray the heck out of it tomorrow. 

I made the girls sleep in their crate (actually Lexi's crate) last night. Lexi was the one I thought would throw a fit but she was great. I'm not even sure she barked more than 30 seconds. Nikki did whine and bark for a few minutes but they calmed down and went to sleep after a few minutes. This morning they started barking at 6:45 to let me know they had to go out to potty. I didn't see any wet spots in the crate. 

I was very proud of them! I did miss them in bed though. But I'm also very happy to have clean dry sheets and blankets when I got up.


----------



## bklynlatina (Nov 16, 2005)

> Last night I got out my black light and carefully went over my mattress. I didn't pick up any pee spots. I will still spray the heck out of it tomorrow.
> 
> I made the girls sleep in their crate (actually Lexi's crate) last night. Lexi was the one I thought would throw a fit but she was great. I'm not even sure she barked more than 30 seconds. Nikki did whine and bark for a few minutes but they calmed down and went to sleep after a few minutes. This morning they started barking at 6:45 to let me know they had to go out to potty. I didn't see any wet spots in the crate.
> 
> ...



Well that's good to hear. I bet it was hard to hear them cry, whine or bark even if it was for a second. But if this is what you have to do for now..then so be it. How long do you think you will continue to put them in the crate at night?


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

I think I will try to keep it up for a month or two, until Nikki is older and can hold it all night for sure.


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

Glad to hear last night was a good night! At least they have each other to cuddle with.


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

Why not try putting the cabana on the bed with you? That way, when they are ready, you can begin to leave the door open at night, transitioning them back to the bed without the cabana. I'm glad the girls were good last night. Maybe they know they are supposed to be extra good this time of year for Santa Paws.


----------

